# Secret Santa for Cat Chat Sign Up 2015



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

*The Rules*


*SECRET SANTA FOR CAT CHAT SIGN UP NOW CLOSED FOR 2015*

Please do not attempt to sign up this year.

​*It's a long post so please read carefully. *

*Who can join?*

*You must have a minimum of 3 months membership on the forum by the sign up date of 1st Oct 2015.
So you need to have joined PF on or before 31st July 2015.

You must have a minimum of 100 posts by sign up (1st Oct 2015)

You must be committed to posting at least once a week in cat chat

PLEASE BE HONEST AND DO NOT SIGN UP TO JOIN SS IF YOU ARE NOT A REGULAR MEMBER OF CAT CHAT COMMITTED TO POSTING THROUGHOUT ALL THE YEAR (not just for Christmas).*

*ETA*
*If it becomes apparent that you haven't posted for over a week in cat chat, I will PM you with a reminder (and check that all is ok with you). However if this happens again I will refund the paypal donation and you will be removed from the participants list.*

*Unfortunately this is the only way to monitor "regular" Cat chat members as I am unable to check all posts and threads for likes.*

*Back up Fund
*
*We will have a back up fund (sign up fee) just in case anyone who signs up doesn't send their parcel(s). If this money is not needed it will be sent to a chosen cat charity after Christmas. *

*The sign up fee is a donation of £1 or 50p per parcel (your choice) via paypal.*

*Presents*

*You have the choice to spend £10 or £20 per parcel (this is simply a guide and not set in stone)
You can also choose how many parcels you'd like to send/receive 1 or 2
(This can be £10 each parcel, £20 each parcel or 1 of each)

Parcels will be per household not per cat. 
*
*You must be committed to posting in the participants likes and dislikes thread by 1st Oct and also on the opening thread, to say thank you to your SS preferably with a photo of your cat(s) and their presents. *

*(you also need to send a little clue in your parcel so your recipient can try to guess who its from). *

*How to sign up:*

*1. Please send an email to [email protected] with

a. your username in the subject line
b. your name and address*
*c. how many parcels you'd like to send and how much you would like to spend on each parcel. *
*d. whether you are happy to post overseas. *

*2. Please pay your donation of £1 or 50p per parcel via paypal to [email protected]

Closing Date for sign up is 1st October 2015

You must have emailed your details, paid your donation fee and posted on the participants likes and dislikes thread by then to be included. *

*As soon as sign up has closed I will do the draw with the help of my SS elf @sarahecp 

You will be allocated your SS recipient(s) by Sunday 11th October 2015 and can then start shopping 

All parcels must be sent by 1st December 2015

Please email [email protected] when you have sent you parcel(s) and also when you receive one so that we can try to keep a track of sent and received. *

*Please leave any starting up of main SS threads to me.*

*EDIT *

*SECRET SANTA FOR CAT CHAT SIGN UP IS NOW CLOSED FOR 2015*


*
*


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks @huckybuck for taking the time and effort to put that together, very excited 

Email and pennies both sent ​


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sounds great  thank you for organising this.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you for organising @huckybuck and @sarahecp  
Email & paypal sent  So excited!! Although I have to keep reminding myself that it is only August... lol


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Ooo you've pulled a blinder HB  the rules seem flawless x


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Email and PayPal money sent. I'm organised this year!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just working out my paypal password!


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Email done and money sent. Just for the likes and dislikes now!


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

I will sign up later when I get more of a chance! The weather here is resulting in grumpy demanding children!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for organising @huckybuck  xx

PayPal and email sent


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Um I don't have Paypal - sorry to be a pain  I guess I can join up, can't think of any other way around it really? xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Um I don't have Paypal - sorry to be a pain  I guess I can join up, can't think of any other way around it really? xx


I think you might be able to pay without joining, as a guest or something ? If not it's pretty easy to join and quite useful to have as so many people use it now


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

If anyone finds a way to pay by Paypal without setting up an account can they post on here please.

I would like to participate in the SS if possible but have had issues with PP in the past .


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Forester said:


> If anyone finds a way to pay by Paypal without setting up an account can they post on here please.
> 
> I would like to participate in the SS if possible but have had issues with PP in the past .


I'll let you know @Forester - I'm pretty sure @JaimeandBree is right xx


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

What about transferring the money to a friend or relative with paypal? or sending the money by recorded post? (If HB is willing to do that?) Just trying to think of options for those without paypal.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

This might help those without a PP account, I hope this is the right link 

https://www.paypal.com/uk/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=p/mer/WAX_landing-outside


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> I'll let you know @Forester - I'm pretty sure @JaimeandBree is right xx


Thanks, M14.

I've used it to pay as a guest many , many times but couldn't see how I could do it this time.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> This might help those without a PP account, I hope this is the right link
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/uk/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=p/mer/WAX_landing-outside


Wonder if people without a paypal account could use - https://www.paypal.com/uk/webapps/mpp/send-money-online


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

So glad I joined PF before August! Just in the nick of time. Email sent and PayPal done. Can't wait for Christmas shopping!!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> This might help those without a PP account, I hope this is the right link
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/uk/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=p/mer/WAX_landing-outside


Thanks Sarah. I'll do it tomorrow. If I try it today its guaranteed to go wrong, - just one of those days.:Arghh


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh no I'm not eligible because of my sign up date  

However I did have another account in which I signed up on July 19th. And in the rules it says you have to of signed up on or before 31st July. I don't use the account I originally signed up with because I forgot the password, & I was having trouble with getting any emails with the address I used for it. (Still no emails) so can't recover the password. 
This account is used by a different email.
Am I eligible? Or not?


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Email and paypal sent


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Blue-BearUK said:


> Oh no I'm not eligible because of my sign up date
> 
> However I did have another account in which I signed up on July 19th. And in the rules it says you have to of signed up on or before 31st July. I don't use the account I originally signed up with because I forgot the password, & I was having trouble with getting any emails with the address I used for it. (Still no emails) so can't recover the password.
> This account is used by a different email.
> Am I eligible? Or not?


Ok, can you PM me the email you originally signed up with and we'll see if @lymorelynn can confirm it. If not we'll just have to do a poll….


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Blue-BearUK said:


> Oh no I'm not eligible because of my sign up date
> 
> However I did have another account in which I signed up on July 19th. And in the rules it says you have to of signed up on or before 31st July. I don't use the account I originally signed up with because I forgot the password, & I was having trouble with getting any emails with the address I used for it. (Still no emails) so can't recover the password.
> This account is used by a different email.
> Am I eligible? Or not?





huckybuck said:


> Ok, can you PM me the email you originally signed up with and we'll see if @lymorelynn can confirm it. If not we'll just have to do a poll….


I think BlueBears very first post confirms this HB


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well that's enough for me. As far as I'm concerned @Blue-BearUK you are eligible


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Signed up and paid


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Email and paypal all sent 

Thank you for all your hard work in organasing this HB I can't wait to get shopping!


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Aw Yay thank you! Do you still need confirmation of email? I'm happy to send. Was just putting dinner out sorry x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think what lovely @Janis found was good enough @Blue-BearUK hun xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

It's Chrissssssssstmas!!!!!! Well nearly!  Okay that's us sent our money and email! Thank you so so much @huckybuck for organising this! Popcorn (and her mums!) LOVE shopping and Popcorn is very excited to choose her virtual friends some pressies!!! :Cat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all you emails and pay pals so far. I am keeping track (just) and will post the names of those who have completed all 3 requirements into the likes dislikes thread. 

So don't forget, as well as the email and paypal tasks, I need your cats likes and dislikes posted..your name should then miraculously appear on the first post of the thread…

If after you have completed all 3 and it doesn't appear you might have to give me a nudge!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Deleted post.


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Email & paypal sent.

Please excuse my email name. I made the account when I was about 14 haha @MSN.COM & everything.
Those were the days ... 
Excited!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Blue-BearUK said:


> Email & paypal sent.
> 
> Please excuse my email name. I made the account when I was about 14 haha @MSN.COM & everything.
> Those were the days ...
> Excited!


Didn't even notice!!!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Yaaaaaaay! So excited!
Little Miss Undecisive over here can't decide between 1 or 2 parcels, I did 1 last year but it was so much fun! So I will sign up when I eventually decide :/

And I can't do likes and dislikes yet until I get to know Baby Belle better, excited for her first Christmas :Cat I am 100% joining in though!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'll pencil you in @Susan M xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I'll pencil you in @Susan M xx


 Thank you  Just thought, I can edit the post when I know about Belle, I'll sign up tomorrow! xx


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

Susan M said:


> And I can't do likes and dislikes yet until I get to know Baby Belle better, excited for her first Christmas :Cat I am 100% joining in though!


I'm in the same boat there Susan! My babies are still changing everyday. I know what they definitely don't like and that's eye ointment...:Banghead


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

ab1g41l said:


> I'm in the same boat there Susan! My babies are still changing everyday. I know what they definitely don't like and that's eye ointment...:Banghead


Lol! I'm hoping she'll just love anything! These two are fussy with toys and don't play much, so I'm hoping Belle will be different! She definitely likes toys at my breeders!


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Eek I hope I count. No vanishing act I promise! 

Email and pennies being sent in a mo.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Signed up and sent my payment, super excited to start shopping!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Susan M said:


> Lol! I'm hoping she'll just love anything! These two are fussy with toys and don't play much, so I'm hoping Belle will be different! She definitely likes toys at my breeders!


Belle might even get Annelis and Orphelia interested and playing more 

Frankie never knew how to play, I tried nearly everyday for over 3 years, he just wasn't interested, then along comes little Seb and taught him how it was done and how to have fun


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

This is slightly irrelevant but I just wanted to say that the rules post is very pretty. The hot pink really sets it off.


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

email sent and payment paid, October is going to take for ever to come around, I can't wait to find out who I get


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Job done!

@huckybuck you are amazing!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Belle might even get Annelis and Orphelia interested and playing more
> 
> Frankie never knew how to play, I tried nearly everyday for over 3 years, he just wasn't interested, then along comes little Seb and taught him how it was done and how to have fun


 Aww really! That's amazing! I am so hoping that will be the case! I really think she's going to give Orphelia a new lease of life, no idea why but she's never played by herself. Come on Belle, we're counting on you! One week today!  :Woot


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I know you've got everything but I'm not on the list (so far) so just nudging


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Charity said:


> I know you've got everything but I'm not on the list (so far) so just nudging


PayPal tick
Likes dislikes tick
Email re parcels and amount question mark ???


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

All done just doing my likes and dislikes now


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> PayPal tick
> Likes dislikes tick
> Email re parcels and amount question mark ???


Sent it last night when did the Paypal, will send again


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Charity said:


> Sent it last night when did the Paypal, will send again


Got it thank you lovely xx


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

My email and paypal sent, I added my PF username in the payment note.


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

ohhhh thank you so much HB. You are doing an amazing job. You are amazingly organised. Now just the likes and dislikes

Auntie M xxxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone - we have quite a lot of participants so far but your name won't go on the list until you have ticked all 3 boxes including the likes and dislikes thread  gosh I'm strict!!!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm trying to get a decent photo of Sykes before I post on Likes & Dislikes ... she's not being very co-operative so far!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Email with details sent. Fee sent through PayPal. I hope I didn't forget anything.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Jannor said:


> I'm trying to get a decent photo of Sykes before I post on Likes & Dislikes ... she's not being very co-operative so far!


I could just send you one of Gipsy


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> I could just send you one of Gipsy


That's true! I'm off work this week so might manage it.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Thanks everyone - we have quite a lot of participants so far but your name won't go on the list until you have ticked all 3 boxes including the likes and dislikes thread  gosh I'm strict!!!


You have to be strict to make it run smoothly Hun! You are doing a brill job. xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jannor said:


> I'm trying to get a decent photo of Sykes before I post on Likes & Dislikes ... she's not being very co-operative so far!


You can always post and add a pic later 



Britt said:


> Email with details sent. Fee sent through PayPal. I hope I didn't forget anything.


You're in Britt


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

All signed up


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm afraid that I've given up. Paypal and I just aren't compatible.. Never mind I'll have fun reading the threads.


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Forester said:


> I'm afraid that I've given up. Paypal and I just aren't compatible.. Never mind I'll have fun reading the threads.


 Can you arrange to do a bank transfer instead? Or send it through the post?


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

@Forester i think you'll find that you have paid


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

JTK79 said:


> Can you arrange to do a bank transfer instead? Or send it through the post?


I'd be happy to pay any way possible ( except by setting up a pp account ). To explain I've lost money through them in the past when I was scammed and they refused to stop the payment. I've tried to pay without an account today and ended up with my computer crashing. Bank transfer, cash, cheque are all fine, but that's not whats been asked for 



GingerNinja said:


> @Forester i think you'll find that you have paid


 Sadly not, I couldn't find how to put in my details without creating an account.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Forester said:


> I'd be happy to pay any way possible ( except by setting up a pp account ). To explain I've lost money through them in the past when I was scammed and they refused to stop the payment. I've tried to pay without an account today and ended up with my computer crashing. Bank transfer, cash, cheque are all fine, but that's not whats been asked for
> 
> Sadly not, I couldn't find how to put in my details without creating an account.


@Forester Hun I'd be happy to pay it for you! call it a favour for another time! LOL!!! xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> Hun I'd be happy to pay it for you! call it a favour for another time! LOL!!! xxx


I think the lovely @GingerNinja has come to Sylv's @Forester's rescue


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> I think the lovely @GingerNinja has come to Sylv's @Forester's rescue


Oh yes I see! Brill Thanks Sarah! :Kissxxx


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww lovely of you @GingerNinja


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Forester said:


> I'm afraid that I've given up. Paypal and I just aren't compatible.. Never mind I'll have fun reading the threads.


I can make the transfer for you if you want. I can spend a few more £ to help you and I'm sure HB will be OK with it


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> @Forester i think you'll find that you have paid


Thanks for that sweetie! Missed your post! xxx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I've just emailed and paid my money


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

God, you lot are going to get me in real trouble with Mistress HB!

Was trying to be sneaky


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

GingerNinja said:


> @Forester i think you'll find that you have paid


Thank you sooo much GN. I will have to find a way to repay you for your very kind deed. This is what I love about PF. Someone who I don't even know is kind enough to do this for me. For you 











Soozi said:


> @Forester Hun I'd be happy to pay it for you! call it a favour for another time! LOL!!! xxx


Thank you @Soozi. You are too kind. I really appreciate your thoughtfulness.











Britt said:


> I can make the transfer for you if you want. I can spend a few more £ to help you and I'm sure HB will be OK with it


Thank you too Britt. If the world were full of generous people like you it would be a much better place.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

GingerNinja said:


> God, you lot are going to get me in real trouble with Mistress HB!
> 
> Was trying to be sneaky


My fault


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> God, you lot are going to get me in real trouble with Mistress HB!
> 
> Was trying to be sneaky


Mistress HB had already noticed the subject name on the paypal transfer..I tell you she doesn't miss a thing!!!!

It's a lovely gesture @GingerNinja and I can confirm Mrs @Forester is in SS


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

And whilst we are on the subject..she wasn't the only one to paypal me either..I've had a very generous gift from @Erenya as well in respect of @Forester and anyone else who may have difficulties with paypal. Suffice to say we are very much in credit. If anyone really does have difficulty doing paypal just let me know..and thank @Erenya 

Now that's not to give carte blanche to those who can do pay pal not to bother sending their donation, as don't forget if all goes to plan the full reserve fund will be going to a rescue after Christmas...


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I am going to sign up! I'm super excited, but not feeling very well at the moment and want to make sure I do all three tick boxes at the same time! So want to make sure I do my likes and dislikes properly xx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Has my email/paypal gone through ok HB, as I'm not on the list?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> I am going to sign up! I'm super excited, but not feeling very well at the moment and want to make sure I do all three tick boxes at the same time! So want to make sure I do my likes and dislikes properly xx


Oh hope you feel better soon hun xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Dumpling said:


> Has my email/paypal gone through ok HB, as I'm not on the list?


@Dumpling I've your email and likes and dislikes ticked but no paypal (???) but I'm just off to double check. Is your email name your paypal name?

It doesn't look like it's gone through..was the email address correct as I've made mistakes before trying to send to Sally at the Arc….


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just to let everyone know we are up to £42 in the reserve fund so far.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> @Dumpling I've your email and likes and dislikes ticked but no paypal (???) but I'm just off to double check. Is it in your email name your paypal name?


Just checked and I've only gone and got the email address wrong! 

Whoever [email protected] is will be getting £2 hehe!

I'll send it again and try spelling it correctly this time...


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Oh hope you feel better soon hun xx


Thank you Hun xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Dumpling said:


> Just checked and I've only gone and got the email address wrong!
> 
> Whoever [email protected] is will be getting £2 hehe!
> 
> I'll send it again and try spelling it correctly this time...


Hopefully there won't be anyone with that name - you can re claim it I think hun x


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Hopefully there won't be anyone with that name - you can re claim it I think hun x


Just checked and I was able to cancel it 

All sent now, so fingers crossed that will be with you soon!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Email and PayPal sent! Thank you for organising @huckybuck


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

First of all, if I can just say one thing...
IT'S *AUGUST* PEOPLE 
Way too early to be this organised about Christmas :O

But hey ho, or HO HO HO for that matter 



JaimeandBree said:


> Thanks @huckybuck for taking the time and effort to put that together, very excited
> 
> Email and pennies both sent ​


4 minutes @JaimeandBree ?! I mean FOUR minutes, seriously  Keen much? 



Blue-BearUK said:


> Email & paypal sent.
> 
> Please excuse my email name. I made the account when I was about 14 haha @MSN.COM & everything.
> Those were the days ...
> Excited!


Join the club @Blue-BearUK ...
volleyballfan19 here!
I cringe every time I give my email address to someone 



Dumpling said:


> Just checked and I've only gone and got the email address wrong!
> 
> Whoever [email protected] is will be getting £2 hehe!
> 
> I'll send it again and try spelling it correctly this time...


Like cats much @Dumpling ? LOL 

I will sign up at some point, but not in August!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> First of all, if I can just say one thing...
> IT'S *AUGUST* PEOPLE
> Way too early to be this organised about Christmas :O
> 
> ...




In fairness, it did take me longer than 4 minutes to send the email and payment, I edited the post once I'd done it! But yes, I am very keen


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

I love SS, it's all so exciting! Can't wait to find who I have so I can get buying


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm done! Woohoo!
It wasn't until I was sending the email I noticed last year we had to include the kitties names! I know it's pretty obvious and in likes and dislikes, just thought I'd mention it


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the emails and paypal so far. I've updated the participants thread today - if you're name isn't on it and you think it should be please let me know. Outstanding likes/dislikes are @ab1g41l @Jannor @Chillicat @Lunabuma unless I've got it wrong (very possible!!!).

We're up to £46 in the paypal reserve fund (I can't paypal myself so for the record I owe £5 (£2 for the HBs £2 for 2 friends who have trouble with paypal and £1 for @moggie14 's entry). So in reality it's up to £51


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ooh no hun I fully intend to pay my quid lol. Just not had chance to look into it yet x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Ooh no hun I fully intend to pay my quid lol. Just not had chance to look into it yet x


Well it's in anyway so if you do find it an issue don't worry!! You will NOT be exempt from the email/likes though (cracking the whip!!).


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I was going to sign up this year, but with the new rules I can't  My chronic fatigue comes and goes so I get 'blasts' of being interactive and posting lots, and then gaps where I don't have any spare energy and it's a bit much. Any times when I've been a bit brusque and then gone quiet, that's why! It'd probably average out, but my health comes first.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Well it's in anyway so if you do find it an issue don't worry!! You will NOT be exempt from the email/likes though (cracking the whip!!).


Aw thanks hun xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Torin said:


> I was going to sign up this year, but with the new rules I can't  My chronic fatigue comes and goes so I get 'blasts' of being interactive and posting lots, and then gaps where I don't have any spare energy and it's a bit much. Any times when I've been a bit brusque and then gone quiet, that's why! It'd probably average out, but my health comes first.


So sorry to hear about your chronic fatigue Torin. We don't want to exclude anyone if there is a genuine reason for absence...
More than happy to make an exception for you as long as you think you will have enough energy for shopping, wrapping and sending gifts.
And the intention to post just one comment a week if you possibly can.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Oh, that'd be great @huckybuck!  (actually grinning) I'd definitely endeavour to post regularly - I mean, I do anyway, it just sometimes doesn't work out that way haha. The actual present side of things is easier for me as I can fairly accurately anticipate energy required for the task, and to plan accordingly.
*ponders what price band to sign up for*


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

I promise I'll sign up in September. Thanks for organising :Kiss


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Bumpity bump!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

That's me all signed up and paid, I just need to do my likes and dislikes which I will do sometime over the weekend x


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you for organising. I have signed up, so best go find the likes and dislikes thread. Santa is coming Woohoo


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Email and money sent! About to do Likes & Dislikes thread now  xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I haven't forgotten just struggling a bit with paypal at the minute will get it sorted soon.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I think I have done everything but still a bit worried paypay didn't work x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

KCTT said:


> I think I have done everything but still a bit worried paypay didn't work x


If its gone through KCTT, you should get an e-mail confirming payment.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Phew I did get an email so maybe I am not as bad as I thought when it comes to technology x


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Bump 

Don't forget to post in the likes & dislikes too! - http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/...ts-list-and-likes-and-dislikes-thread.407397/


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Belgy67 said:


> Thank you for organising. I have signed up, so best go find the likes and dislikes thread. Santa is coming Woohoo


Don't forget to keep posting too Hun! xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry for the small delay in updating the thread (just had a very busy 2 days). All emails and pay pals accounted for and the likes and dislikes thread is updated. Thanks everyone who has signed up and had all their boxes ticked so far


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

First two stages done, just need to think about likes and dislikes


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

@huckybuck my name isn't on the likes & dislikes thread  not sure when it was updated and I think I have done everything or at least I have email conformation from paypal, I may have missed doing something so can you let me know, or else Oakley & Gypsie will never forgive me if I mess up their SS


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Soozi said:


> Don't forget to keep posting too Hun! xxx


I will definately not forget


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Chillicat said:


> @huckybuck my name isn't on the likes & dislikes thread  not sure when it was updated and I think I have done everything or at least I have email conformation from paypal, I may have missed doing something so can you let me know, or else Oakley & Gypsie will never forgive me if I mess up their SS


You have to email, pay paypal & post in the likes and dislikes thread - http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/...ts-list-and-likes-and-dislikes-thread.407397/ If you have done all three then you will probably be on the list once it is updated


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Shikoku said:


> You have to email, pay paypal & post in the likes and dislikes thread - http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/...ts-list-and-likes-and-dislikes-thread.407397/ If you have done all three then you will probably be on the list once it is updated


:Facepalm Thank you I need to visit the likes & dislikes page, I haven't done that yet  panic over


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well we have 36 all signed up participants for SS so far and a few who have said they will sign up in Sep.

As far as I can see I only have @Chillicat who needs to do the likes and dislikes and then the thread is updated.

It's all very exciting!!!


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Well we have 36 all signed up participants for SS so far and a few who have said they will sign up in Sep.
> 
> As far as I can see I only have @Chillicat who needs to do the likes and dislikes and then the thread is updated.
> 
> It's all very exciting!!!


Just going to do it now  I got very confused (it doesn't take much)


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I have done paypal and emailed my details. Let me know if any problems x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

All ok @bluecordelia don't forget likes and dislikes and I'll update the thread.

37 now with @Chillicat and as soon as @bluecordelia posts we'll be 38. It's not even Septenber yet way hey!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> All ok @bluecordelia don't forget likes and dislikes and I'll update the thread.
> 
> 37 now with @Chillicat and as soon as @bluecordelia posts we'll be 38. It's not even Septenber yet way hey!!!


Very exciting!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Likes n dislikes done...cant wait for the photo comp and to get our SS names x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Bump bump bump!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Right it's September the 1st for those of you who said they wanted to wait until September to sign up lol!!!

http://www.xmasclock.com

114 days to go..


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

111 days now.. Asda has got it's 1st Christmas jumper in

http://direct.asda.com/george/women...guin-sequin-jumper/G005186469,default,pd.html

Lets get signing!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> 111 days now.. Asda has got it's 1st Christmas jumper in
> 
> http://direct.asda.com/george/women...guin-sequin-jumper/G005186469,default,pd.html
> 
> Lets get signing!!!


Yay! Love it!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Due to some shops getting their Christmas cards in in JULY(!!!), I've already decided what card my SS will be getting. Although I refuse to buy them at this time of year, so maybe that design will have all gone by the time I deem it reasonable...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

109 days to go….


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm soooooo excited! With the exception of SS all my Xmas shopping is done! Yay!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

we have a box with bits in ready to be considered for our SS.


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

popcornsmum said:


> I'm soooooo excited! With the exception of SS all my Xmas shopping is done! Yay!


Woahhhh! Already! You're a bit keen... Although I did ask a shop today when they will be getting their Christmas bits in...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> we have a box with bits in ready to be considered for our SS.


Me too - I'm ready to cat stuff spot…as soon as we're near to giving out names I'll set up a shopping thread for shops websites etc...


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have a few bits, and quite a few website links saved depending on which little monsters I get.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

popcornsmum said:


> I'm soooooo excited! With the exception of SS all my Xmas shopping is done! Yay!


Omg, you're my hero!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> as soon as we're near to giving out names I'll set up a shopping thread for shops websites etc...


That would be super helpful!


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

popcornsmum said:


> I'm soooooo excited! With the exception of SS all my Xmas shopping is done! Yay!


Glad I'm not the only one!  I do prefer SS shopping though...


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> 111 days now.. Asda has got it's 1st Christmas jumper in
> 
> http://direct.asda.com/george/women...guin-sequin-jumper/G005186469,default,pd.html
> 
> Lets get signing!!!


Bumping up this thread.
I will be in London for Christmas. I will probably ship the SS presents before I leave Belgium though so everyone has something to unpack. I don't have anything else to buy but SS stuff anyway.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I am going to love SS shopping this year! I love to buy presents and cannot wait!!!  (I was ultra organised this year as my parents came up 3 weeks ago so to save postage I'd brought the family's pressies, wrapped and gave them to mum to take back!) My wife is so easy to buy for hers were brought a while back too! I even have Popcorns pressies too!!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Oooohhh, this all sounds so exciting.
So sorry I will not be able to join in this year, but I really cannot afford it.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jiskefet said:


> Oooohhh, this all sounds so exciting.
> So sorry I will not be able to join in this year, but I really cannot afford it.


Totally understandable JKF but we will miss you of course xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Is everyone posting as per the SS R&R's! Hope we don't get any dropping out this year! once September is through I've then got my Christmas hat on!!xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

All I can say in* SEPTEMBER* is










Talk to me again in October.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Well! I want of these for Liddy!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Is everyone posting as per the SS R&R's! Hope we don't get any dropping out this year! once September is through I've then got my Christmas hat on!!xxx


We have 1 dissenter so far, under observation…be warned my SS little helpers are keeping an extremely close eye on things.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

No chance I'll be dissenting, I'm on here every flippin' day.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sadly I shall not be participating this year  If there is a rescue one I may subscribe to that but cannot make any commitment at the moment.
HB seems to have everything under control :Cat:Cat and I hope all kitties and slaves will be happy this year.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I don't think there's any chance of me dissenting!! I spend all my free time on here hehe!! X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> Sadly I shall not be participating this year  If there is a rescue one I may subscribe to that but cannot make any commitment at the moment.
> HB seems to have everything under control :Cat:Cat and I hope all kitties and slaves will be happy this year.


Sad you won't be joining us Lynn


----------



## izziestars (Mar 20, 2015)

Ahhh wish I could do this as I love buying things for others pets. Oh well hopefully next year xx


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Before I attempt to sign up I just want to check I'm allowed. I've been a member for a while and have over 100 posts, however I haven't been very regular at posting (the last year has been very busy with working full time and studying on top, so I haven't had a lot of spare time for forums). I'm definitely aiming to become more active (finished work last week  ) and I took part in last year's SS. Will I be allowed to join?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Smoosh said:


> Before I attempt to sign up I just want to check I'm allowed. I've been a member for a while and have over 100 posts, however I haven't been very regular at posting (the last year has been very busy with working full time and studying on top, so I haven't had a lot of spare time for forums). I'm definitely aiming to become more active (finished work last week  ) and I took part in last year's SS. Will I be allowed to join?


If your commitment is to Cat Chat in general (not just for Christmas and then disappear again) and you are willing to post at least once a week (along with abiding by the rest of the rules lol) I have no problem at all with you joining in. It will be good to get to know you and your fur babies more.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

The post once a week rule will mean we will see and hear a lot of many cats and slaves that have been rather busy off late...
Good.
Really wish I could join in all the fun.

The excitement of finding prezzies for cats and slaves, wrapping them, sending them off and seeing the reactions of the recipients is positively priceless.
Hopefully next year again...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Bumping up!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Don't forget to add your likes and dislikes to the participants thread once you've sent your email and donation, then the thread will be updated.


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello everyone ♡
Moth Cat and I would like to join this years Secret Santa we lurk in the shadow on this forum and would like to get too know everyone a little more personally. 

I have been a member of the group since I re homed Moth Cat last year, he is a two (nearly three) years old Sphynx and my first kitty companion so I found this forum to be very helpful. 

A little something about me.
I am 25 and take great delight and comfort from the animals who share my life and home. Moth Cat lives with two little dogs (Pixie and Fred) also re homed from unwanted adverts and 12 ferrets (8 are my own) whom are mixture of waifs and strays, rescued, fosters I couldn't let go of and babies who stole my heart.

For now at least our doors are very much closed but we are rather content with our little band of merry animal friends.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Pear said:


> Hello everyone ♡
> Moth Cat and I would like to join this years Secret Santa we lurk in the shadow on this forum and would like to get too know everyone a little more personally.


Hi @Pear

It's lovely that you'd like to join in with SS this year BUT we do have strict rules about REGULAR Cat chat members only.
I noticed that apart from 1 post on Friday and 3 yesterday you haven't posted in cat chat since early June.

For SS this year we require committed cat chat regulars who are willing to post (not simply lurk) at least once a week, so that we can get to know you and your furries a little better. (Last year we had a number of people who signed up to join SS who then disappeared immediately after Christmas. This was really sad and what we are trying to prevent this year).

If you are committed to becoming a more regular presence in cat chat in the future, we would of course be happy for you to participate in this years SS. There are a few more weeks until sign up closes so get posting and get involved!!

Just a reminder to everyone who has signed up so far..I do have my elves monitoring postings and they will inform me if anyone is flouting the rules!!!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I've just noticed your new sig @huckybuck xD


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I just love the Christmas Huckybucks :Cat


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Pear said:


> Hello everyone ♡
> Moth Cat and I would like to join this years Secret Santa we lurk in the shadow on this forum and would like to get too know everyone a little more personally.
> 
> I have been a member of the group since I re homed Moth Cat last year, he is a two (nearly three) years old Sphynx and my first kitty companion so I found this forum to be very helpful.
> ...


I think SS is a great way to get know people better in the forum and get more involved, everyone is so lovely and excited about it 

It will be nice if you and Moth become more familiar faces


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Finally sent my e-mail to join - yay!! I will get onto the likes and dislikes very soon. Thanks again for organising HB xxx :Happy


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm so excited for this. A new camera lens sand charger will soon be ordered to capture the festivities. 

Christmas is coming!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Charity said:


> I just love the Christmas Huckybucks :Cat


I was just thinking they would make a good TV programme - "At Home With the Huckybucks" _a tale of four feline friends_


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Email and donation sent...hope I did everything right


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Emails and donations received..don't forget to update the Likes Dislikes thread if you haven't already done so...


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Emails and donations received..don't forget to update the Likes Dislikes thread if you haven't already done so...


Off to post now!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I couldn't compete with the HB's...those Christmas pics are professional standard. love them x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I am panicking now ..someone is off to post now..has the emails been sent for people gifts???? Sorry but I am mithered with plumbers , roofers, electrics etc so haven't ben on everyday xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> I am panicking now ..someone is off to post now..has the emails been sent for people gifts???? Sorry but I am mithered with plumbers , roofers, electrics etc so haven't ben on everyday xx


No lovely, no panic.

Before I update the list of participants everyone has to have 
1. sent the email
2. paid the donation
3. POSTED their likes and dislikes

Smoosh had yet to post lol!!


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Love the Christmas sig


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

bluecordelia said:


> I am panicking now ..someone is off to post now..has the emails been sent for people gifts???? Sorry but I am mithered with plumbers , roofers, electrics etc so haven't ben on everyday xx


Sorry! I just meant I was going to post in the likes and dislikes thread as I hadn't done that yet


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Can't wait to find out who my SS is, I've seen things I want to buy already but waiting to see who we get!


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

@huckybuck You have inspired me... I saw a cute little Santa outfit which would look adorable on Binx.
He doesn't think so though...
















I will keep making attempts. 
Do you have any tips or tricks as your lot are professionals?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ab1g41l said:


> @huckybuck You have inspired me... I saw a cute little Santa outfit which would look adorable on Binx.
> He doesn't think so though...
> View attachment 244585
> 
> ...


Doesn't he look a cutie - has he worn anything before???

He's so young that you should be able to get him used to it fairly quickly and easily..
I would start him off with a little jumper/t shirt if you can - they quite like the closeness and how it feels. Pop one on him once or twice a day just for a few minutes and when he's got it on praise him and give him treats. Then distract him for a little while with some play of his favourite game (obviously can't do this for long as they get too hot) just for a minute or two, then whip it off him again.

Do this for a week and and he should start to associate the jumper with fun and good stuff - you never know he might even purr and get excited when he sees it.

Once you've mastered the jumper - move on to the santa outfit but to start with pin the hood back off his head. Then when you want to take pics you can un pin it. That's the one thing that disorients them a little when something falls over their eyes.

Starting them off young - you should be able to get them used to anything as long as they associate it with happy times.

Loving the santa suit - where did you find it????


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Doesn't he look a cutie - has he worn anything before???
> 
> He's so young that you should be able to get him used to it fairly quickly and easily..
> I would start him off with a little jumper/t shirt if you can - they quite like the closeness and how it feels. Pop one on him once or twice a day just for a few minutes and when he's got it on praise him and give him treats. Then distract him for a little while with some play of his favourite game (obviously can't do this for long as they get too hot) just for a minute or two, then whip it off him again.
> ...


This was the first attempt, I'm hoping he'll be comfortable enough in it by Christmas  might even get pip in her raindeer costume hehe. 
Thanks for the advice I'll give it a go! 








I found these in B&M they were only £2.99 each so thought it was worth a shot even if they don't wear them. May have to get a bigger size though as these are XS and the Santa one is already feeling a bit tight - by the time I've fed them up for Christmas they'll just be tail warmers. They also had penguin ones in the shop too and stripey leg warmers, scarves hats etc all were big enough for the HB's  better get yourself down there!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

ab1g41l said:


> This was the first attempt, I'm hoping he'll be comfortable enough in it by Christmas  might even get pip in her raindeer costume hehe.
> Thanks for the advice I'll give it a go!
> View attachment 244602
> 
> I found these in B&M they were only £2.99 each so thought it was worth a shot even if they don't wear them. May have to get a bigger size though as these are XS and the Santa one is already feeling a bit tight - by the time I've fed them up for Christmas they'll just be tail warmers. They also had penguin ones in the shop too and stripey leg warmers, scarves hats etc all were big enough for the HB's  better get yourself down there!


Binx looks so cute in his santa suit! I bought the reindeer and penguin one for Hector last week, I couldn't resist!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> No lovely, no panic.
> 
> Before I update the list of participants everyone has to have
> 1. sent the email
> ...


What an ass I am.....


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

ab1g41l said:


> This was the first attempt, I'm hoping he'll be comfortable enough in it by Christmas  might even get pip in her raindeer costume hehe.
> Thanks for the advice I'll give it a go!
> View attachment 244602
> 
> I found these in B&M they were only £2.99 each so thought it was worth a shot even if they don't wear them. May have to get a bigger size though as these are XS and the Santa one is already feeling a bit tight - by the time I've fed them up for Christmas they'll just be tail warmers. They also had penguin ones in the shop too and stripey leg warmers, scarves hats etc all were big enough for the HB's  better get yourself down there!


:Jawdrop The reindeer one is so cute! I feel a trip to B&M tomorrow!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We haven't got a BM shop down here


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Hallowe'en hasn't even been yet!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> We haven't got a BM shop down here


One on every street corner up this way! Hey, you should incorporate a B&M visit into your trip when you come up to the Supreme!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Hallowe'en hasn't even been yet!


I think I've been a bit premature..forgot about halloween..will have to change my avatar and sig pic again!!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

aw @huckybuck if only we had a B&M I would pick up those outfits for the HBs because my OH would love to see a Little H reindeer!!!! (I would also try and bribe Popcorn to wear the reindeer costume too!)


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

We have a B&M here so Aunty JB will have a scout out for the HBs


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> We have a B&M here so Aunty JB will have a scout out for the HBs


I have one here too! Between us we *will *find these Christmas outfits for @huckybuck HBs hehehe


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@JaimeandBree Its in one of the malls isn't it??? I knew I'd seen a B&M in DD! Ahhh I need to get the train down!!!


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

I think I may need to stock up on these outfits and distribute them on a forum thread. There's gonna be high demand!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

ab1g41l said:


> I think I may need to stock up on these outfits and distribute them on a forum thread. There's gonna be high demand!


Hehehe!! I am going to try and find Millie and Milo one! Never tried to get Milo into an outfit before, so should be interesting!

When I put a medical onesie on Millie after her spay she just rolled around and fell over every time she stood up hahaha!! But I think that was a lot more restrictive than the unbearably cute christmas outfits!!


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

I really can't wait to see all the kitties on their little Christmas numbers. Excitement is an understatement.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> @JaimeandBree Its in one of the malls isn't it??? I knew I'd seen a B&M in DD! Ahhh I need to get the train down!!!


Yes it is! If you do come down at any point you should give me a shout


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@JaimeandBree totally! I finish work on Sept 30th so will totally come down for a shopping day really soon! Yay!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

What's B&M and how comes we don't have them in London?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

It's like a chain of discount stores. They sell all sorts from tinned groceries to household goods to homeware and electricals. On the cheap. Quite good really.

And you don't have them in London because you guys are lucky and have everything else!

Can't you tell I miss London?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks like London isn't completely deprived after all @Joy84 !


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

@JaimeandBree love your holloweenification


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

The theme for this year's Supreme is witches and wizards: very apt methinks!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Shoshannah said:


> It's like a chain of discount stores. They sell all sorts from tinned groceries to household goods to homeware and electricals. On the cheap. Quite good really.
> 
> And you don't have them in London because you guys are lucky and have everything else!
> 
> Can't you tell I miss London?


Oh, so it's like Home Bargains then I guess 



Shoshannah said:


> Looks like London isn't completely deprived after all @Joy84 !
> 
> View attachment 244701


OOOHHH!
Off to have a nosey, thank you


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Seriously mum, it's not even October...


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

There's a B&M near me in Essex  they are great


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Dumpling said:


> Seriously mum, it's not even October...
> 
> View attachment 244822


LOL 
Hector's looking amused ... NOT!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I have posted this on the Likes and Dislikes thread BUT just in case anyone hasn't seen it…

One of the rules this year is that you should post at least once a week in Cat Chat (not general, dog chat or anywhere else) just to let us know that you are around and a "regular" member.

The reason for this is to prevent participants dipping in and out simply for the Secret Santa gift exchange. 

If it becomes apparent that you haven't posted for over a week I will PM you with a reminder (and check that all is ok with you). However if this happens again I will refund the paypal donation and you will be removed from the participants list.

Unfortunately this is the only way to monitor "regular" Cat chat members as I am unable to check all posts and threads for likes.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Not long to go!!!!

http://www.xmasclock.com

And for anyone who wants to be super organised this year..

http://101daystochristmas.com


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

I have just realised it will be 3 weeks on Sunday when we find out who we have!!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

My B&M didn't have any in stock :Arghh


----------



## izziestars (Mar 20, 2015)

I just wanted to confirm if I am eligible to enter. I'm nit sure how many posts I have made but I think its around 100. I'm on here as much as I am able right now due to recovering from surgery and other issues in my family home. X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@izziestars

Your join date is fine.
And no of posts is fine.

You just need to be able to commit to posting at least once a week in cat chat (in other words be a regular cat chatterer) and I don't see any problem.

Oh but also that you promise not to disappear immediately after Christmas!!

We want to get to know your little furries!!!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Shikoku said:


> I have just realised it will be 3 weeks on Sunday when we find out who we have!!


3 weeks! That's ages still!


----------



## izziestars (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't plan on disappearing any time soon. I absolutely love this forum. I shall go and post in the other feed now


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm doing my best to post! Baby brain may get the better of me. Also I'm moving house in a few weeks so if I disappear just send me an email


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jellypi3 said:


> I'm doing my best to post! Baby brain may get the better of me. Also I'm moving house in a few weeks so if I disappear just send me an email


You're doing fine lovely and yes if you disappear I'll nudge you!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

OMG HB look at your little Halloween pics!!!!!!! Love them!!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I'm gonna wait until I know the name of the recipients to start shopping. Maybe I should shop online (UK websites), I would save in the shipping. Thinking out loud here


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Britt said:


> I'm gonna wait until I know the name of the recipients to start shopping. Maybe I should shop online (UK websites), I would save in the shipping. Thinking out loud here


I have a few prezzies stashed and add a few on to food orders. I have seen a coupe of odd unusual prezzies but Etsy took the biscuit for the weirdest no taste present.


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Loki has been practicing his Christmas look!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh fabulous!! I'm so pleased the cats are getting into the spirit lol!!

I think we will have to have a Christmas dress up thread this year as well!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Smoosh said:


> Loki has been practicing his Christmas look!


Awww, Loki is just as cute as a button and really suits his Christmas jumper


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Wilkinsons are now selling pet Christmas outfits!! They had a Santa one, Elf one and Reindeer one, the Elf was by far the cutest so I just had to get it.








Annoyingly, they only do size Medium (for dogs) at the moment so I knew it would be way too big for my two, but bought it for Millie and Milo's uncles - Ollie and Smudge.

I do not see Ollie and Smudge until tomorrow or Sunday, so thought i'd at least try to get it on Milo... this is the closest I got...

















On another note, I am really annoyed with myself, as they had some really nice kittie stockings, advent calendars and presents etc. but I didn't buy them because I was thinking it's far too early! But now I am thinking is it too early?


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

@loroll1991 I just love your two! It's not too early, I have brought a couple of things...  Couldn't resist! But I am going to wait until I know who I have before buying anything else though :Cat


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> Wilkinsons are now selling pet Christmas outfits!! They had a Santa one, Elf one and Reindeer one, the Elf was by far the cutest so I just had to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh look at that belly, I'd just have to stick my face in it


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> Wilkinsons are now selling pet Christmas outfits!! They had a Santa one, Elf one and Reindeer one, the Elf was by far the cutest so I just had to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are fab!!

Note to self…Wilkinsons!!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Shikoku said:


> @loroll1991 I just love your two! It's not too early, I have brought a couple of things...  Couldn't resist! But I am going to wait until I know who I have before buying anything else though :Cat


Hehe aww thank you  I am going to pop into Wilkinsons either this weekend or after work on Monday and buy all the bits I saw! It is Millie and Milo's first Christmas, I am soooo excited  I also cannot wait to start shopping for my secret santa once I know who I have hehehe xx


JaimeandBree said:


> Oooh look at that belly, I'd just have to stick my face in it


I can assure you I did :Cat He does love the belly kisses:Shamefullyembarrasedxx



huckybuck said:


> They are fab!!
> 
> Note to self…Wilkinsons!!


The HB's were the first ones I thought of when I saw these outfits  hehe x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> Wilkinsons are now selling pet Christmas outfits!! They had a Santa one, Elf one and Reindeer one, the Elf was by far the cutest so I just had to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous! Lol! Get back there tomorrow and buy loads of stuff! Quick!!!!!! xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Soozi said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Lol! Get back there tomorrow and buy loads of stuff! Quick!!!!!! xxx


Definitely  Well to be honest, it's a 10 minute walk from my house! I haven't got an excuse not to really! hehehe 

I really hope I get a photo of Ollie in the Elf outfit to share with you all! All three of Millie and Milo's uncles are so lovely and gorgeous  xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> Definitely  Well to be honest, it's a 10 minute walk from my house! I haven't got an excuse not to really! hehehe
> 
> I really hope I get a photo of Ollie in the Elf outfit to share with you all! All three of Millie and Milo's uncles are so lovely and gorgeous  xxx


Oh you must post photos! Shame they didn't have the small size ask tomorrow! Happy shoppy hunxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So... 93 days to go if anyone still wants to sign up?
For those of you still saying it's too early - I went into M&S…


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've already got a list as long as your arm for when I know who my poor recipient is.


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ive seen a few I like the look of but waiting to find out who I am buying for first  How exciting x


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

i've been humming christmas songs all day in my head.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Coop have mince pies and Tesco now have wrapping paper and the Xmas choccies and biscuits!!! I am very excited and need to know who my SS is now please!!!


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Less than a week to sign up!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for the email @Treaclesmum

Don't forget you need to tick all the boxes of sign up before I can add you to the official list.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Last few days of sign up everyone. 

SS sign up closes at midnight on Wednesday evening.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I sent my e-mail ages ago - did you get it @huckybuck ? xx


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

​


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

You're up and on the list @moggie14 xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Last 2 days to sign up if anyone else still wishes to do so.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Memo to self, MUST do this tonight....


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ooooh so exciting, sign up's almost over, not long now til we find out who we have!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

This is the final reminder to @Treaclesmum (likes and dislikes and paypal) 
and @izziestars (email address, no of parcels and how much and paypal) 
that I do need these completed by tomorrow night.

I have sent PMs to you both just in case you don't spot the tags.

And @Jesthar I know you really want to do it, so hurry up and get your email, paypal and likes and dislkes sorted lol!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

SS sign up will close at midnight tomorrow night.

I am meeting @sarahecp on Thursday lunchtime and we will be doing the SS participants draw then, so unfortunately if you haven't signed up in full tomorrow I sadly won't be able to include you.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> And @Jesthar I know you really want to do it, so hurry up and get your email, paypal and likes and dislkes sorted lol!!!!!


I've already got ideas in mind and stuff bought to make them! E-mail and pennies sent


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Oops sorry just seen the message!!

Likes - my lot will always enjoy...
Flying Frenzy attachments
Dangly wand toys of any kind
Feathers!
Catnip - especially small catnip mice
Healthy treats
Something to chew (i.e. toys with leather tassels for example - maybe Jumpy will leave my phone chargers alone then..?!) 

Dislikes...
Not many, although no treats with grains or cereals in please (I don't use Dreamies), and they're not keen on pate food unfortunately.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Treaclesmum said:


> Oops sorry just seen the message!!
> 
> Likes - my lot will always enjoy...
> Flying Frenzy attachments
> ...


Wrong thread lovey, you need to put it on the SS Likes/Dislikes thread. 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/...t-and-likes-and-dislikes-thread.407397/page-8


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Oops sorry just seen the message!!
> 
> Likes - my lot will always enjoy...
> Flying Frenzy attachments
> ...


...pssst, @Treaclesmum - wrong thread! 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/...ts-list-and-likes-and-dislikes-thread.407397/


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Whhooooooooooooooopss.....


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Treaclesmum said:


> Whhooooooooooooooopss.....


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Psssttttt @Jesthar

Likes and dislikes lol!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Psssttttt @Jesthar
> 
> Likes and dislikes lol!!


Psssttttt @huckybuck - where do you think I've been for the last hour


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

List is fully up to date..this is the final call for any one who hasn't signed up and would still like to do so.

Sign up closes at midnight tonight!!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

WEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Eeeeeek! So exciting..... SANTA'S COMING!!!


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm so excited! I went to Pets at Home today and they've cleared lots of shelf space ready for the Christmas stock, can't wait! :Woot


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

It's like the Night Before Christmas - practice run!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe we'll get to find out who we've got before the 11th :Woot


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> SS sign up will close at midnight tomorrow night.
> 
> I am meeting @sarahecp on Thursday lunchtime and we will be doing the SS participants draw then, so unfortunately if you haven't signed up in full tomorrow I sadly won't be able to include you.


I'm soooo excited  

This will be me tomorrow


----------



## Jeano1471 (Feb 9, 2015)

Question! Does any1 wrap there cats xmas prezzies? We do it for our dog harvey an he loves unwrapping his gifts, but having never had a cat i dont know if they do the same? Xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Yep! All presents to be wrapped!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Jeano1471 said:


> Question! Does any1 wrap there cats xmas prezzies? We do it for our dog harvey an he loves unwrapping his gifts, but having never had a cat i dont know if they do the same? Xx


Yes! and they play with the paper too 

I only wrap them loosely, so it's easy for them to unwrap


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Jeano1471 Yep every year!! Then they go in her stocking (from santa!) which is hung on the mantelpiece!! We are very traditional!!!


----------



## Jeano1471 (Feb 9, 2015)

Aww good im very happy about this x _lots of prezzies for Lola. How do u lot get on with xmas trees im expecting to b pickin up off the floor everyday after Lolas knocked it off. Fingers crossed shes good an leaves it alone i doubt it tho lol xx_


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Jeano1471 said:


> Aww good im very happy about this x _lots of prezzies for Lola. How do u lot get on with xmas trees im expecting to b pickin up off the floor everyday after Lolas knocked it off. Fingers crossed shes good an leaves it alone i doubt it tho lol xx_






 That only happened once in two years though, crazy Belle will probably make that a different story! I know some people don't bother with Christmas trees now lol!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Jeano1471 said:


> Aww good im very happy about this x _lots of prezzies for Lola. How do u lot get on with xmas trees im expecting to b pickin up off the floor everyday after Lolas knocked it off. Fingers crossed shes good an leaves it alone i doubt it tho lol xx_


They are very helpful when it comes to wrapping presents  and nearly get wrapped up themselves  

Frank doesn't even look at the Christmas tree 

Seb is an absolute b*gger, his first Christmas he was 5 months old, he got in the tree, climbed the tree, ate the tree, I got up in the mornings to it lying on the floor, same when I got home from work, we ended up just having a bare tree, it was a lot safer. And he's still exactly the same now 

I thought Ro would be worse than Seb, his first Christmas he was 6 months old, I thought this is going to be double trouble but I was completely wrong  all he wanted to do was eat it but that's nothing new with Ro, he'd eat anything if I let him.

I'll have to dig out some pics


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Susan M said:


> That only happened once in two years though, crazy Belle will probably make that a different story! I know some people don't bother with Christmas trees now lol!


I remember these photos  

Are you preparing yourself for this year with Belle?


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Right at the last minute I've decided to sign up, I wasn't going to because of Matilda but I thought I'll think positive & do it plus Rodney can't be missing out . I'll have to dig out some photos of my old Christmas trees, they used to be unrecognisable by the end & I'd have to get a new one every year! This was Rodney last year 










@huckybuck can you let me know I've done everything I need to?


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> I remember these photos
> 
> Are you preparing yourself for this year with Belle?


 I think we might just be in for trouble with that little minx! I think I've been very lucky, until now!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Susan M said:


> I think we might just be in for trouble with that little minx! I think I've been very lucky, until now!


I can just picture her now lol  

Can't wait for the photos


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Yes! and they play with the paper too
> 
> I only wrap them loosely, so it's easy for them to unwrap


Lol, I have to open Bag's for him because he would just ignore them otherwise (or he's to lazy to open them himself!).


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> I can just picture her now lol
> 
> Can't wait for the photos


 Might have to tie the tree to the wall or something lol! And pad the floor!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> Lol, I have to open Bag's for him because he would just ignore them otherwise (or he's to lazy to open them himself!).


I open Frank's pressies for him, don't think he knows what to do bless him, he's usually asleep on the bed, he wakes up, watches me open them, I show him each one, he has a good sniff and goes back to sleep  but soon gets woken up by Seb and Ro running around like loons and then joins in 



Susan M said:


> Might have to tie the tree to the wall or something lol! And pad the floor!


:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious

That would be a good idea


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

Arghh - what time have I got until tomorrow to sign up? Absolutely manic at school at the minute - I'm directing the play which we're putting on next week so haven't had a minute spare, I'm working 15 hour days! I need to join PayPal and set it all up... Will try and do it when I get in tonight but might not get a chance until tomorrow!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

LizzieandLoca said:


> Arghh - what time have I got until tomorrow to sign up? Absolutely manic at school at the minute - I'm directing the play which we're putting on next week so haven't had a minute spare, I'm working 15 hour days! I need to join PayPal and set it all up... Will try and do it when I get in tonight but might not get a chance until tomorrow!


Midnight tonight lovey. Or you'll turn into a pumpkin.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Matrod just off to check  and glad you're joining us!!

Email and paypal perfect, you just need to do your likes and dislike now.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@LizzieandLoca

I really do need your email as well as the likes and dislikes on the participants thread by midnight tonight please as the draw will be taking place tomorrow. I'm meeting @sarahecp to do it late morning.

I can let you off pay pal until tomorrow night if that helps a bit.


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

Taking a 10 minute break from rehearsals - going to try and power through and get it all done now! Here goes...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

LizzieandLoca said:


> Taking a 10 minute break from rehearsals - going to try and power through and get it all done now! Here goes...


Brilliant!! Glad you're joining us too!!


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

Email sent!
Donation paid! 

Now for likes and dislikes... It might have to be brief!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

LizzieandLoca said:


> Email sent!
> Donation paid!
> 
> Now for likes and dislikes... It might have to be brief!


It's fine you can always update it in a few days...

Email and donation perfect thank you!!


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

That's everything done! Talk about cutting it fine...


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Yay for the draw  can't wait!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well we have 47 participants and a total of 66 parcels being sent/received.

@sarahecp has kindly offered to help send out some emails for me (and hopefully it means I won't know who my SS is either) in the days following the draw. 
There will be 66 emails to send in total so please bear with us as the aim is to do around 10 emails a day I will try to get them done as soon as possible because I know everyone is very excited to find out who they've got.

We will inform you of the username, name and address of where to send the parcel and a reminder of how much to spend. The rest is up to you..all the cats names and info should be on the this participants thread and sleuthing and stalking is positively encouraged!

Any problems at all please PM me (rather than email) and I'll do my best to help. @sarahecp will be my right hand elf in the event of a holiday/emergency etc.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Yaaaay! Thanks HB! Can't wait! And thanks for helping Sarah!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I have ordered some more stuff as I have been looking after a friends cats up to today so my first batch of bits has been depleted.
Roll on midnight x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Hooray it's here!!!!! Thanks SOOOOO much @huckybuck and @sarahecp for organising!!!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

At first the time was creeping along..... And then WHOOSH. September vanished!


----------



## BumbleB (Feb 23, 2015)

oh gosh, where did all the time go? doing my email and likes/dislikes now


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'll look out for them..


----------



## BumbleB (Feb 23, 2015)

right, just need to sort out paypal to send the money now.. wish me luck


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

ITS CLOSED!!!!







YAY!
I'm So Excited. Give the bag a good shake Sarah . I want one right from the bottom in the left corner lol









Edit : Sorry it's bugging me but this







is just wrong :Shifty it would not work at all with this set up. The candles and bells should be still and only the fan and cherubs move. Haha anal retentive much lol


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm so excited!! Thank you so much for organising @huckybuck and @sarahecp for helping :Cat

I can't wait to start shopping!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BumbleB said:


> right, just need to sort out paypal to send the money now.. wish me luck


Email and likes/dislikes all accounted for but no paypal as yet @BumbleB

I will include you in the draw but don't forget to send it please. If you have any problems let me know.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It's official….

SECRET SANTA FOR CAT CHAT 2015 SIGN UP IS NOW CLOSED!!

At the final count we have 48 participants and 68 parcels being sent/received.

The draw will take place at midday today.

Look out for your email over the next few days and between Sarah and I we aim to have contacted everyone (with their recipient details) by Sunday 11th October at the latest.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

(Psssst @Azriel391

You did contact me before whilst sign up was open..so if you do want to join in quick send me an email and do your like dislike before I leave at 11.)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

huckybuck said:


> It's official….
> 
> SECRET SANTA FOR CAT CHAT 2015 SIGN UP IS NOW CLOSED!!
> 
> ...


Do you want this thread closed now? Start a new one once the draw has been done?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes please Lynn  Azriel is in.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

@huckybuck I feel like the proverbial white rabbit ..... sorry ... mum has been really ill and I have had to be at hers B4 wk and after every day xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Woooo hooooo! So exciting!

Thanks so much @huckybuck and @sarahecp for organising everything, I can't wait to get my email!!


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

I can not contain my enthusiasm!!!!
Last year I re homed moth in November and was a avid reader of the secret santa threads as it gave me tons of ideas being a first time cat companion
A year on I am joining in and find myself with two spoilt kitties!!!!!

I can't wait to find out who I have and happily stalk them!!
*pink panther music and sneaky panto walk*


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm sooo excited ,( at my age! )In fact I was last this excited the night before we adopted Dylan . The first thing I thought about this morning was Secret Santa ,Yay. I would like to thank @huckybuck, @sarahecp , and all participants for making this possible.  :Joyful

The credit card is warmed up , ready to go.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@lymorelynn

Yes please can we close the thread


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry - went out for lunch. Closing it now.


----------

